# Mouse/Keyboard



## Gast (14. Jul 2008)

Wenn ich in einem Java3D-Programm eine Box habe und wenn ein boolean on ist, dass es dann behaviors aktiviert, die die box dann bewegen. Wie kann ich dafür sorgen, dass es den mouseclick/tastendruck erkennt, dementsprechend ein boolean aktiviert? Oder muss man das anders angehen?


----------



## Marco13 (14. Jul 2008)

Mit einer http://download.java.net/media/java.../j3d/utils/behaviors/mouse/MouseBehavior.html kann man mitkriegen, ob die Mouse geklickt wurde...


----------



## Gast (14. Jul 2008)

ok, danke:

1. Muss ich dass mit implements einfügen?
2. Wenn ich dann sage: Wenn geklickt wird, dann boolean aktiv, bewegt sich die box dann auch?


----------



## kowa (19. Jul 2008)

Wie wäre es mit einem MouseListener und KeyListener?


----------

